# May Brothers Landscaping



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Some older pics of our snow equipment should have some pics of the big toys soon!


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

How big are your big toys?


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Not huge but little bit better one is an IT12 with 12' pusher two skidsteers with a 9' and a 10' kages and a new dodge 3500 with a 9' boss


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice, I wanna see the other pics?


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Would love to see those kage setups...how have you liked them??


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

G.Landscape;1376110 said:


> Would love to see those kage setups...how have you liked them??


kages are amazing


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

welder1122;1376810 said:


> kages are amazing


Yea we just got the 9' for our skid but haven't had a chance to used it yet... only thing that is different from our other plows it how fast it moves. Not sure it I like that yet or not, I am hoping I love it!!


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Some more pics


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Everything looks great. How is the kage system treating you? Once I purchase a skid I am really thinking of going that route.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

A few more


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

there the best thing i have ever bought. they do everything that they say they do.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice stuff! Those skids look sharp with the Kage systems on them!


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice looking equipment, those kage systems look awesome


----------



## Army Vet (Nov 30, 2011)

What's your thoughts on the RTV with the BOSS V-Plow?


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Well seems to be working out pretty good but it has only ran one storm so far. It takes care of all the resi. and the one bank we have in less then a one square mile area. I cant wait till we get a big storm and see what it can do!


----------



## Army Vet (Nov 30, 2011)

I just put a Boss V on our RTV 900 and haven't gotten a chance to use it yet. I think it will be very handy for the tight spots and sidewalks. We have the exact same setup but in Mossy Oak and black cab. I can't wait to use it for the first time. You'll have to let me know how it works for you!Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

I sure will!


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice good luck this winter


----------



## SnoMan19 (Dec 17, 2011)

You got some sweet equipment.Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks alot guys! I had hoped to get a pic up of the new truck but that wont be in for a few weeks now


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

do you do residentials and commercials? how close are you to valley forge area?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Man those kage systems look good, keep us updated on them make sure to take some video


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

who did you get your kages from?

and make sure that you dont run alot of down pressure on them, use float at all times i know it scrapes great with down pressure but you bend the backing plate and you will wear the cutting edge so fast


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Matt10486;1383398 said:


> do you do residentials and commercials? how close are you to valley forge area?


We do both but mainly commercial and porb. about 2 1/2 hrs or or so.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

H&HPropertyMait;1383423 said:


> Man those kage systems look good, keep us updated on them make sure to take some video


Thanks alot and i will try to get some video once we finally get some snow.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

welder1122;1383568 said:


> who did you get your kages from?
> 
> and make sure that you dont run alot of down pressure on them, use float at all times i know it scrapes great with down pressure but you bend the backing plate and you will wear the cutting edge so fast


Hey thanks for the tip i will have to pass that on and ill check on where we got them from i forget the name of the company i know they where out of New England


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

is your last name May ? If so Any relation to the May & Co mattress factory in indy?


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

dirtyscag;1383602 said:


> We do both but mainly commercial and porb. about 2 1/2 hrs or or so.


oh ok gotya.. you thinking were getting any snow soon? looks like 50s up until christmas


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Matt10486;1384445 said:


> oh ok gotya.. you thinking were getting any snow soon? looks like 50s up until christmas


I sure hope so this is gettin old i think i saw somthing in the long range for Jan. 1st


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

dirtyscag;1384620 said:


> I sure hope so this is gettin old i think i saw somthing in the long range for Jan. 1st


i hope, was looking into buying a business off this guy but things got shady real fast. how big is your operation?


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Haven't had much going on with the lack of snow but ill try and get some pics up of things we have done to the equipment and trucks during the break.


----------



## ManorD24 (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks like you have a good set up there. Hopefully we all get some snow soon. Hows the market there? I know pike county as my inlaws live there and parents have a lake house there. From all my visits I have a hard time telling what the market is like up there. Looks like you have a set up like alot of guys do down here on long island but i wasnt sure there was that type of work up there...


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Its pretty good as long as you dont limit yourself to one type of work


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

That Kubota/Boss combo is awesome!


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

I love it so far havent pushed to much snow but we have been using it quite abit on other jobs this winter.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Staying busy waiting for snow


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

that looks like shet times a thousand around that tree! some one needs to smack you in the back of the head for that. 

Did you ever think about how that will effect the soil and water uptake of that tree? 

For god sakes i hope its not iron ore slag.......that tree will be dead if it is.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

That’s what the customer wanted he had all the stone and said put it together and its blue stone and pea gravel so the tree will be just fine water drains right through but anyway thanks for showing your concern.


----------



## BaysideSnowRI (Jan 4, 2012)

Do you like the kage system, im looking to get a machine and when i do, i wanna get some sort of pusher.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

We love them but we have only pushed one storm so far you cant beat having a power angle plow and a pusher all in one! They are also very well built too and most of the parts can be replaced with fisher parts.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

*The new truck*

The new Dodge 3500 diesel 9' body with drop down sides 9' boss and a Swanson electric Vee box spreader. I will have more pics up soon


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

how are those kages are they heavyduty like they say?


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

we have not ran them that much this winter because of the lack of snow but they seem really well built and look like they will last a long time with a few coats of paint here and there.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Just a few pre storm pics after loading up and pre salting


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

didnt like the new chevys? Any reason you went with the Dodge? In the market for a similar truck thats why I'm wondering the kind of deal you got on it, etc. 

Good luck with it! Nice looking truck


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

The Chevy is a great truck but there were a few things that sold us on the dodge since they were around the same price. The one was the solid front axle in the dodge hopeing it wont chew through tires as fast and the cab is much bigger.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Few pictures form the storm we had yesterday. Few more to come soon


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

how does that it12 push? my boss just bought one and he cant make up his mind on the pusher size


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

cat10;1425065 said:


> how does that it12 push? my boss just bought one and he cant make up his mind on the pusher size


Its pushes pretty good ours is only 69 hp so for a heavy snow you need to push in 2nd so its kind of slow but other then that it is great! We have a 12 foot backhoe pusher on it which I think is a perfect match.


----------



## davidscag (Jan 24, 2012)

sounds like a good match! as long as you get the job done in a good time frame who cares if its slower then what you want


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah its not all that bad the only time you really feel it is at night when you are in the lot all alone and just want to get done!


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Will have some more pics up soon of the new to us truck we just got


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

You should.get the Kate for the loader. Toss that Uni tasking pusher


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

We are tossing around the idea its looking like we may get one for the next loader but for the times that i would use the polw on its own it just wouldnt pay


----------



## SnoMan19 (Dec 17, 2011)

dirtyscag;1476097 said:


> Will have some more pics up soon of the new to us truck we just got


What's the specs on it?


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Its a white 2002 chevy 3500 diesel 4x4 it is a crew cab long bed with dual wheels. I will try to get a few pics of it in the morning


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

I guess i havnt been on here in a while I forgot to get the pick of the 02 3500 and i will have some new pics as we get stuff ready for fall and winter.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice setup


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

The 02 Chevy


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Nic equipment, now hopefully it snows alot more this winter


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

I sure hope so!


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Ill have some more pics up soon just getting moved into the new shop and all geared up for fall right now.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Do you find that the S175 bounces alot with the Kage on, because of how far the plow sits away from the machine?


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

You can feel it out there in front but its not to bad. As long as the operater is nice and easy with it there is very little bounce at all.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Interesting, we had an 8 foot model on our 205 and it bounced alot going down the road. The machinbe was very front heavy without weights.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

New plow on the 02 chevy 9ft Boss stright blade ill have more pics soon just picked it up today.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Im going to have a bunch of pics to put up soon just moved into the new shop and getting it set up. We also took the side skirts off of the 02 chevy and put fenter flares on it.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Very professional setup. You should be proud!


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

02 Chevy and our shop we just got moved into. We are still trying to get it set up the way we want so right now some things are our of place.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

a few more


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Trucks look good! How big is that shop?


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks alot we are very proud of how far things have come and we are still growing.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

It is an L shape the back is about 15x40 and the front is 20x25 give or take. It only has one bay it was a cider mill when we got it that is why the size is so odd and only one bay door.


----------



## snowremoval4les (Mar 3, 2009)

Just curious I see you like running the 9' straight blades? Why not 8'2 or 9'2 v blades?


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

We were going to put a v on the 02 chevy pickup but on the other hand we wanted everything to be interchangeable. We really dont have the need for them either. On all of our big lots we either have the loader with its pusher or one of the skids whith kages. So the trucks just do the roads and windrow the narrowlots plus one other lot that is kind of small too. Then all our little accounts are in one small area and we have the utv there with its v plow.


----------



## snowremoval4les (Mar 3, 2009)

Makes since, I really like that set-up you have going on there! Will you be working the next couple days? Should be getting snow in Nebraska here Wednesday night


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you!! I dont think we will but who knows maybe somthing thursday night or friday? I really want to start pushing!!


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Well we might be able to get some pics up of all the equipment working soon!!!


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice Dodge dump, is that a 3500?


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

nice shop looks like a good size. Do you have any type of lift in there to work on your trucks?


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks and yes it is a 3500. No we do not have a lift in the shop just a few heavy floor jacks. It would be really nice to have a life but the ceilings are really to low for it.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Havn't really been staying on top of pictures but here are a few from over the past few weeks!


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

lets see if it works this time


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

one more for now others wont load


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

How do you like that kage plow


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

We love them!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

How many trucks and pieces of equipment are you running? Looks like you service a shopping mall?


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Right now we are running 3 trucks 2 skidsteers 1 loader 1 utv and anywhere from 1 to 3 subs with pickups depending on the storm we have only needed to use all three once. Its not shoping mall so t speak but a Lowes, Dunkin, and Advanced Auto that all the lots are connected.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Few more picsfrom through out the winter still have more on my phone yet.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

few more I had


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Skidsteer in for service, Truck 2 sucking leaves, and Truck 4 picking up christmas trees for the local fire department.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Almost that time of year again w will be getting equipment ready soon.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Two of our loaders both new to us this season. One is a 95 Cat 928 with 16' Protech the other is a 95 Cat 924 with a 14' Protech. The pics arent very good but i will have more up soon.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice loaders. Hope they serve you well.


----------

